# Ibis tandem finished today!



## Spikes

Finished today: my (our) Ibis Touche tandem. I bought the frame in new condition and built it up myself. It has Campy Velocity brakes and gears, White Industries hubs, King headset, Truvativ tandem cranks, Profile bars, Thomson posts, Velocity rims, Conti tyres and Wheelsmith spokes.


----------



## rwbadley

Wow, what a beauty. Let us know how she rides after a you have a few miles on her.


----------



## wooglin

Beauty!


----------



## MB1

Want!

BTW nice photography.


----------



## Spikes

Just back from a 30 mile trip. It was great: the bike is very stiff and responsive. The brakes and gears work flawless. Luckily my wife enjoyed it too 
Tomorrow we'll go for a second trip. Thanks for your compliments!


----------



## Eddywanabe

WOW - Very Sleek! Nothing screams fast more than a double crankset on a tandem.
Now, a sleek pedal set will complete the rig:thumbsup:


----------



## Spikes

@Eddywanabe: please don't rub in the pedals.... I know!  I am used to clipless, but my wife isn't. Besides we want to be able to use the bike in regular clothing too. Unfortunately I had to mount ShimaNO pedals for this purpose. I'd rather had frogs or keos too but this seemed to be the most logical choice.


----------



## weltyed

thats a hottie


----------



## laffeaux

Very very nice!! A beautiful bike.


----------



## Plum

classic, very nice bike.

The v-brakes look out of place, but you gotta stop. Really like the matching stem.

Beauty.

Plum


----------



## M77PT

BEAUTIFUL bike. Bravo! :thumbsup:


----------



## MaddSkillz

Man, that's really nice! Congrats!


----------



## Spikes

Measured it today: it is 17,0 kg or 37,5 lb. Less than I expected!


----------



## atpjunkie

*nice rig*

Ibis knew how to build great bikes
Yeagar Blue I think that was called


----------



## latman

Such a nice colour , why is there more waterbottle cage mounts for the stoker but not on their seattube ? Are you going to put a pump in there too ? (colour matching i hope if yes)


----------



## Opus51569

Beautiful bike! And, as someone who also rides platforms...I like your choice of pedals


----------



## Spikes

@latman: the stoker and the captain both have room for four bottles, but that's a bit OTT. I do have a pump, but not matching color unfortunately. I need to have the paint copied somewhere, because I do not know the color code.


----------



## DocRogers

Having just picked up an Ibis tandem restoration project, I thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Spikes

Is that the black Ibis that went for almost nothing on ebay.de?


----------



## DocRogers

Not the same, but got it on ebay for short money considering. Looking forward to trying this strange new world.


----------



## Roger M

That is a great looking bike. That blue is really nice. Nicely done.

Your picture taking skills are awesome. Care to share some tips on getting the bike in focus like that?


----------



## moschika

very nice looking ride.


----------



## champamoore

Very nice ride!


----------



## mtbaddiction

Looks very cool


----------



## Cyclingfan1960

What an elegant expression!!!


----------



## threebikes

:thumbsup:


----------

